# Transfer of money between parents and child



## brentmastergeneral (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with the transferring money between parents and their children and whether or not you need to declare it (and pay taxes on it!)?

I have just been to the finanças and they told me that I don't need to declare, however, I find that very odd as in Ireland you very certainly would have to. I should have asked them for a written confirmation of this but I completely forgot at the time.

Is this information available online anywhere?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

